# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  نائب رئيس الوزراء البريطاني يريد عودة المقرحي للسجن

## Sad Story

عبد الباسط المقرحي 
*
لندن (رويترز) - قال نائب رئيس الوزراء البريطاني نيك كليج يوم الاربعاء انه يود إعادة المدان في حادث لوكربي عبد الباسط المقرحي الى السجن مرة أخرى بعد الاطاحة بالزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي.

ويضغط العديد من السياسيين الامريكيين وأقارب الضحايا من أجل تسليم المقرحي الى الولايات المتحدة بعد الافراج عنه لأسباب انسانية قبل عامين.

ويوجد 189 أمريكيا بين 270 شخصا قتلوا في حادث تفجير طائرة الركاب الامريكية التابعة لشركة بان امريكان فوق بلدة لوكربي باسكتلندا في عام 1988 .

وقال كليج لشبكة تلفزيون سكاي "رأيي الشخصي هو انني أود ان ارى المقرحي خلف القضبان لانه أيا كان ما تعتقده فهو شخص مُدان في محكمة في واحدة من أكثر الاعمال الارهابية فظاعة التي شهدها هذا البلد على الاطلاق."

وأدين المقرحي في عام 2001 بالقيام "بدور مهم في تخطيط وتنفيذ" تفجير طائرة بان امريكان فوق لوكربي.

وحكم عليه بالسجن مدى الحياة على الا تقل المدة عن 27 عاما لكنه عاد الى ليبيا في اغسطس اب عام 2009 بعد الافراج عنه من سجن اسكتلندي على اساس انه يعاني من حالة متأخرة من مرض سرطان البروستاتا.

وقالت السلطات الاسكتلندية في ذلك الوقت عند الافراج عنه انه يتوقع ان يعيش لمدة ثلاثة أشهر فقط.

وتخطى المقرحي الذكرى السنوية الثانية للافراج عنه. وظهر الشهر الماضي وسط جمع حاشد لتأييد القذافي وجلس على مقعد متحرك في اجتماع قبلي في طرابلس.

وأدى الافراج عنه الى توتر العلاقات القوية تقليديا بين بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة حيث تساءل بعض السياسيين الامريكيين ان كان الافراج عنه استهدف مساعدة شركة بي بي العملاقة للنفط للحصول على عقود في ليبيا.

ووصف رئيس الوزراء ديفيد كاميرون الذي تولى السلطة في مايو ايار 2010 الافراج عن المقرحي بأنه خطأ.
*

----------

